# Will My Rockhopper Accept a Commuter Rack?



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

not the seatpost kind but the one braced off the rear of the frame?

i just bought the rockhopper new...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes, I've just looked at my son's 2008 Rockhopper, and it should easily be able to take a rack.

Look behind and under your seat, near the seatstay brace on your frame. You'll see two, silver screws, one on either stay. Your rear rack will come with braces that mount to those screws. 

Also look down near the rear axle, near the quick release. You should see two screw holes that are plugged with tiny, rubber plugs. The plugs are maybe 3/16s in diameter. You should have one on either side. The bottom legs of your rack will mount to those holes. The correct screws will either come with your rack, or you can easily buy them.

FWIW, I just mounted fenders to a Rockhopper frame. The mounting screws for the rear fender fit those holes near the rear axle perfectly. It should be the same with a rack.


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

My '05 Rockhopper has mounts for a rack.


----------



## Johnny Drama (May 2, 2007)

so now the question is which topeak rack do i get?

sorry newb at commuting


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

I saw this note, a little light bulb went off over my noggin, and my '06 Rockhopper now sports a Delta rear rack. Indeed, it does work, and greatly increases the utility of the bike.


----------



## chrisrennau (May 21, 2008)

I have the topeak os tubular explorer rack with the ulock mount on it and it is awsome. It holds about 55 -60 lbs and feels as sturdy as the bike itself. Any mtx compatible topeak rack will be good. The bags are expensive but once you use them you will never want to use anything else.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

My 07 has screws for a rack in case anyone else was wondering as well.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Adding a rack will also give you more options of mounting fenders. I first mounted a pair of my wooden ones on mine using regular stainless fender stays. It worked great, but then I saw how I could eliminate the stays by moding some aluminum and attaching it the rear of the rack, much cleaner.


----------



## joka (Aug 24, 2008)

i just bought a 08 rockhopper comp 29er and was wondering the same question... there is no mounts for a rack on my bike....


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*rack vs. backpack*

Have you considered using a backpack.I would like to know what the difference between the the weight on you vs. the weight on the bike.The physics.Long time ago I had a rack.I got tired of taking it off every weekend.I tried a backpack and have been using one for the last 10 years of commuting.I pack anywhere from 10 to 15 lbs, all the time.I don't like 10 or 15 lbs.swinging around on the back of my bike.Look at it like this.OK.You are maybe 15 lbs over weight.Your bike weighs a respectable 25 lbs.You get around just fine.You lose the extra pounds and start riding a 40 lb. bike.I'm thinking the weight on you isn't as bad as the weight on the bike.Just a thought.


----------



## joka (Aug 24, 2008)

i personally am not interested in backpack as i am big dude and i do sweat like skewered pig on the roaster when i commute....plus i would like the ability to carry other things like rain gear and such to have on call when needed... plus i would like to take my laptop home with me cause i have been leaving on my desk as of late since i started riding to work

any picks of rack on rockhopper 29er?


----------



## ophale (Jun 2, 2008)

*Rockhopper 29 bike rack*

Because there are no bike rack mounting hardware on the Rockhopper 29 I decided to go with the Topeak seat post rack. It has worked well so far (2 months) as a commuter rack. I also have used it off road and I'm not convinced that it would be viable long term when packed at the 15 lbs weight limit. So... I'm using it as a commute rack to carry my lunch, dress shirt, rain jacket and emergency bike supplies. Probably use a backpack if I'm intending to be off road on a trail at any great lengths.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

If you want to go with a more traditional rack and don't have the braze on's down on the triangle, you can go with rubber coated steel pipe clamps


----------



## chrisrennau (May 21, 2008)

I have the topeak explorer tube rack with the U-lock mount underneath. Its a solid rack holds up to about 60 lbs easily. My neighbor has a rockhopper and he looked at mine then when out and bought one. The first one he bought he had to return because the rack did not fit aroung the disc brakes. He had to end up ordering a topeak online. If you stick with topeak and have disc brakes make sure you order the right one. regular racks will not mount on bikes with disc brakes.


----------

